# Poss neuro?



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Well if you remember the PEW doe i posted a pic of in another thread who had pintail, shes looking better condition wise though still quite small for her age.
However i've noticed some odd behavior with her, shes always been slightly odd, constantly out, usually eating or generally wandering around and her breathing has always been slightly quicker than an average mouse. I knew from the start that she would not be bred from put it that way!

I don't often take the time to sit and watch my mice for lengthy periods of time, but her behaviors have got me doing it a couple of times now. What i noticed most of all was frequent episodes of circling, she has these moments where she will go round in circles, not walking but not running, just quick movements. She doesn't do it for long, barely a minute but its constant as she does. Then she will go back to 'normal' or what normal for her and carry on her business.

Now i'm pretty certain its nothing to do with her ears, like an infection etc, i've had a lot of experience with ear and inner ear infections.

I'm thinking possible neurological disorder as shes not been 'right' since a weaner.
She never interacts with the other doe's she lives with, its like shes in a world of her own, barely noticing anything around her besides food and drink, she doesn't even seem to take notice of me if i stroke her or pick her up, she constantly eats which i don't mind as shes not a big mouse, i'm guessing her hyperactivity causes her appetite to be increased.

The only other thing i can think of is blindness, but i haven't seen any signs that would lead me to believe this, and it wouldn't explain the increased movements and appetite.

Any ideas?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

She sounds like a "Waltzer". Unfortunetely these don't often do well and you should consider euthanasia before this becomes worse for her. I'm so sorry!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

She may be deaf. If shes not in pain, and a loved pet, then I see no reason to pts.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Vestibular syndrome, which is a problem with the middle ear, can cause this behavior, even in meeces that aren't genetically predisposed. I have a mousie that has started doing this. I give her Benadryl syrup, generically known as diphendramine HCL. O smeared it all over her face, which ensures ingestion as she cleans it off.


----------

